# Rice Wine recipe questions



## BettyJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am researching rice wine recipes and believe that I need to use Amylase enzyme to break down the starch. Many of the recipes I have found do not call for it. I will be using white grape concentrate in the recipe (the last batch I did I used apple juice and it did not work out so well). 

Also, I am trying to determine the best yeast to use. Some recipes call for Flor Sherry (which I do not have) or Champagne yeast. Any suggestions on the best choice for a high starch wine?

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!!!

Betty


----------



## St Allie (Aug 19, 2009)

Betty.. we had a member a month or so ago that was making sake..

..may be worth searching for his posts.. he said that rice isn't broken down by the yeasts we use.. so really, rice based wine recipes are mainly just fermented on the sugar, grape concentrate and the raisins added to the must. Basically the rice becomes the lees at the bottom of the primary.. perhap a bit of sugar from it, but not much.. and it's messy.

Allie


----------



## BettyJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Allie
I think I told you I had made a test batch of rice wine about 8 or so months ago and it was sooo nasty looking, smell and taste (it did clear nicely). Well, I just bottled it anyway. I got myself some amylase enzyme (this helps convert the starch to alcohol) to use the next time as we really enjoy saki type wine with our sushi.

You won't believe this, but earlier in the week I needed a special bottle and was just going to pour out the rice wine. After smelling, it was ok, then I tasted it - it is very very good. It's nice chilled, but my husband likes it warm like Saki. I am still in shock about it - now of course I will do this again


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3443&highlight=sake

I think this is the thread Allie was refering to. Good discussion on Sake. Also, just typee sake in the search engine on this site, there are more threads related to this.

Troy


----------



## JohnChoi (May 24, 2013)

Hwajoodang Enterprises LTD in Canada, they sell the rice wine premix.
see "www.hwajoodang.com"


----------

